# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  خرید هاست برای سرور Node JS (ترجیحا ایران)

## arashkp

سلام

من می خواستم یه پروژه با Node JS راه بندازم برای ابتدا می خوام یه پکیج هاست کم بگیرم بعد با گذشت زمان بسته به نیاز ارتقاش بدم
دوستان کسی سراغ داره؟ ترجیحا سرورشم ایران باشه
اول که قیمتش مناسب باشه
دوم ترجیحا داخل ایران باشه
اگر ٰVPS با قیمت مناسب و مشخصات پایین هم چه ایران چه خارج از ایران داشتید پیشنهاد بدید ممنون میشم (برای همین نود)
(فقط لطفا جای معتبر)

سپاس

----------


## cybercoder

درود
در ایران اگر می خواهید هاست کنید باید VPS‌ بگیرید. شرکت های فراوانی خدمات می دهند. معرفی هریک باعث تبلیغات می شود. مثلا من خودم از نوین هاست vps میگیرم. شما می توانید هرجایی دوست دارید بگیرید.
Shared Hosting‌ که NodeJS رو پشتیبانی کند نمیگم نیست حداقل عملا بنده ندیده ام.

موفق باشید.

----------


## nunegandom

من با نوین هاست تجربه خیلی بدی داشتم ولی host5 تا الان خوب بوده
یکی از قوانین نوین هاست فوحش ندادن به پرسنلش هست که دیگه شما خودت تا آخر خط رو برو!
host5 قیمتاش خوبه اگر مشکل قیمت دارید پشتیبانیش هم خوبه حال

----------


## parswebserver

از پارس وب سرور می توانید تهیه کنید
هاست نود جی اس

----------

